# hi all



## crazykez (May 15, 2009)

hi all just like to say hi to u all new to this type of thing and have many questions to ask [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi crazykez, Welcome to TTF, plenty of help on here, just ask away.
H.


----------



## crazykez (May 15, 2009)

how do u get th  e photo by your name at the side of your posts


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

crazykez said:


> how do u get th  e photo by your name at the side of your posts


Hi, Go to your "control panel", "profile" "edit avatar" & "browse" & upload photo you req.from your PC. There is a max size etc.
H.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## ellejake (Apr 9, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi there and welcome to the forum, get ready to start modding.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome ask away but dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------

